# Guide to Backing Up Your Android Data



## Vyom (Oct 7, 2012)

*Guide to Backing Up Your Android Data (without Rooting)**Cause data = “My Precious”!*​
Little did the founders of Android know that this Linux based Operating System would become the world’s leading smartphone platform when the first Android-powered phone was sold in October 2008. When compared with the now legacy OS like Nokia’s Symbian, BlackBerry OS and iOS, Android was able to dent the mobile OS market rapidly and with a greater success than others that came before it.
Being an open source OS helped Android and as it’s approaching to Jelly Bean it’s becoming more stable, reliable and fluid like never before. But as of ICS, there are a few nooks and crannies that a user experience over the course of using it. And as such Google have make sure all the data is safely backed up on clouds of their servers a user has to make sure it’s working like it’s supposed to. 

In this guide I am going to mention some steps that you can take in order to make sure majority of data is backed up or the clouds or on the card, since precaution is always better. And in case you are doing hard reset or just plunging into the rooting and custom ROM’s venture, backing up data is and should be at the first priority. So here we go:

1.  Contacts backup:

The first time a user starts his Android phone he is greeted with a Google Sign-in screen. And although the phone can be used without signing into your Google account, it’s a great step to make sure your contacts are *not* backed up!

*i.imgur.com/3zBY1.png​
So, if you haven’t signed in, do that now. And make sure *“Sync Service”* is enabled. You can check that by going into, *Settings -> Accounts & Sync* and making sure your Google ID is listed on the page and Sync is turned on. This will make sure all your contacts are backed up, which you can check by going to Gmail and observing the* “Contacts”* page.

2.  SMS backup:

You can take the backup of all the messages in your phone through a nifty app called, *SMS Backup+* (Link). Just install this app, check the *“Connect”* checkbox, let it connect to your Gmail, and finally use* “Backup” *and *“Restore”* buttons to backup or restore all your messages in one tap.

You can check if your messages are backed up by logging onto your Gmail account and browsing to the *“SMS”* label on the pane to the left side.
If it’s of any consolation this app also backs up your call log details on Google account and is kept under a separate label *“Call Logs”. 
*

3.  Application backup:

All the application which is installed on your phone such as “Talking Tom” is called an App. And in case you don’t want to re-download all the apps once you reset your phone/install a custom ROM, the easiest way to do so is a file manager “Astro” (Link). Astro is a pretty robust app that also allows you to backup all the apps installed on your phone in .apk files, which are .exe equivalent in Windows OS but for Android.

*i.imgur.com/tdai3.png​
Install Astro. Open the app. Select *“Application Backup”*. Checkmark the checkbox beside *“Backup”* button and tap the button. There you go. Once the backup completes in a minute you can browse through the .apk files which would be kept in *“backups”* folder on your SD card. 

Later you can use the same “Application Backup” feature of Astro to restore the apps easily one by one.

4.  Application Data backup:

Backing up application is one thing, and the data associated with it is something other and more critical then the former. It can also be the most tedious task, but definitely worth it.
This step can vary with each app. But majority of apps should have a setting which allows you to backup its associated data easily. Like:

i)            *AndChat (IRC Client):* You goto *“Settings” *-> *“Data Backup”* -> *“Export Data”*. And it will save the server settings onto card, from which you can import once you re-install the app. Also to take backup of Chats just make sure checkmark of *“Enable Chat Logs”* is enabled under Chat Logs setting. 

ii)           Astrid Task: This app provides multiple ways to backup. Just open the app, goto settings menu and select *“Accounts & Settings”* -> *“Sync & backup”*, and select backup of your choice. I would recommend “Google tasks”.

iii)*         ColorNote:* Goto *“Settings”* -> *“Online Sync”*. And click sync button.

iv)         *Opera Browser*: Opera has a special feature to make sure all your bookmarks are backed up. Open Opera, goto Settings -> *“Opera Link”* and create an account if you haven't done it before. Next time you install Opera you just have to login to this Opera Link and all your bookmarks will be backed up.
Note: Opera Link also works on Desktop version of the browser. So using “Opera Link” you are making sure all your bookmarks will be synchronized over mobile as well as desktop PC!

v)           *WhatsApp:* Little do everyone know that all the chat logs of WhatsApp can be backed up too! Just open the app. Goto *Settings* -> *“Chat Settings”* -> *“Backup Conversations”*. And all your WhatsApp messages will be backed up on the SD card. Next time you install WhatsApp, it will automatically ask from you, if you want to recover chats from these logs. Smooth eh?!

vi)         *Final word:* Is you need to take backup of data from an app not listed above, fret not. Because you just need to search for the setting which lets you do it. Having said that, not all data from the apps needs to be backed up. For eg: Email apps like Gmail and Yahoo, GTalk, Facebook are all the kinds of apps that re-fetch the data from servers when you use them. Pics in your Gallery need not be backed up since those are already in your card. Even Dropbox keeps all data to cloud, so you don’t need to worry about it.
Other thing is to consider are Games. I am not sure if many games allow the player data to be backed up. But if you ever need to do so, you can use Titanium backup app, the explanation of which isn’t in the scope of this article! 

5.  Complete OS backup:

Call yourself paranoid, or being extra cautious, but there can be good reasons for the desire to backup the “Entire OS” of your phone. Just like taking an image of the OS and restoring it if needed.
But to do that your phone needs to be rooted and a custom recovery needs to be flashed. Then you can take a *Nandroid* backup. There are many guides available to do that. But for the sake of brevity I want to mention that if you just want to reset your phone and don’t want to root it (since it voids warranty), you won’t need to back up the entire OS.

Now you are equip with enough knowledge to backup your Android device. Reset it or not, play with custom ROM or not, it’s always help to have your device backed up. 

*Good luck and Godspeed! *


I wrote this article to help one of my friend, and decided to publish it on this forum and to my blog: *thestellarmind.wordpress.com/2012/10/07/guide-to-backing-up-your-android-data
PDF version: *www.mediafire.com/?a2wacgnjlba04aq
Hope it helps.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this guide


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 7, 2012)

nice article. will share with my friends


----------



## Vyom (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks all of you.
It was long due in my mind. Finally got the zeal to complete it today morning!


----------



## iSLaND (Oct 7, 2012)

very good for new android users.
and prospective android user like me.
Thanks.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 7, 2012)

Another simple option = Titanium backup. Backs up contacts, messages, apps, app data and everything else. It is all-in-one back-up app.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ that requires root. and those who gain root (i.e. already using custom rom) will know all these tricks.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 11, 2012)

Best option is to use titanium backup for complete or individual backup. It requires root. 

On unrooted phone you can take backup using "my backup".. Both data and app backup. 

For rom backup use clock work recovery.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2012)

Good info....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Best option is to use titanium backup for complete or individual backup. It requires root.
> 
> On unrooted phone you can take backup using "my backup".. Both data and app backup.
> 
> For rom backup use clock work recovery.



Yes. You mentioned the rooting part right.

Well, I made the guide keeping in mind the general Android users, many of whom don't want to root their devices.
Of course, after rooting, there's a "World" of choices!!


----------



## techlover (Oct 13, 2012)

great guide bro


----------



## kool (Oct 13, 2012)

how to secure ANDROID mobile like NOKIA ? plz give tutorial on this also. If i ever lost my cell, or theft anybody can access my memory card.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2012)

kool said:


> how to secure ANDROID mobile like NOKIA ? plz give tutorial on this also. If i ever lost my cell, or theft anybody can access my memory card.



Here is a good read.



> Unfortunately, Android phones (and most others) don't yet ship with built-in, system-level encryption for data stored to the memory card. This doesn't mean that you don't have any hope of securing private files, though. While it's true that you can't secure the entire card completely, you can encrypt certain files, or even entire folders—basically anything that you want to keep safe from prying eyes in the event that your phone becomes lost or stolen. Android itself doesn't do this, but there are a number of apps available that can.
> 
> An app called Lock Files, is available for free on the Android Market. Once you set a password, you can use this app to browse your SD card's folders, and choose anything you want to encrypt or "lock." One thing you'll need to remember with this, and every other app like it, is that once the file is encrypted, you need to delete the original. The apps work by making an encrypted copy of the original, then requiring a PIN to open your encrypted files.
> 
> ...



Source: Is the Data on My Android's Memory Card Safe If It's Lost or Stolen?


----------



## mastervk (Oct 13, 2012)

Register with apps having secure deletion feature. You can format your system online using these features.


----------



## kool (Oct 14, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Register with apps having secure deletion feature. You can format your system online using these features.


it means we cant secure Micro SD card? and there are so many things i've saved in my android .

e.g: gmail acc, nimbuzz, whatsapp, sbi, icici , paytm, my family, sis, gf pics/vids. Now m missing my old Nokia 5230 which never let me down for security features. 

is it possible to apply boot password like we do in Nokia after switching ON cellphone.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2012)

kool said:


> is it possible to apply boot password like we do in Nokia after switching ON cellphone.



Android have pin / pattern unlock for the same purpose. 
But that wouldn't save the card from being read in case it's stolen. And I doubt even Nokia provided card level protection (I maybe wrong).

Your best bet would be to use apps described in my previous post, or just don't let your phone get stolen!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2013)

Bumping this thread, cause I needed to refer to the guide as a checklist, but couldn't find it! 

Anyway, @members: please post here, with how to backup apps which isn't covered in the list above.


----------



## R2K (Jan 5, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Android have pin / pattern unlock for the same purpose.
> But that wouldn't save the card from being read in case it's stolen. And I doubt even Nokia provided card level protection (I maybe wrong).
> 
> Your best bet would be to use apps described in my previous post, or just don't let your phone get stolen!



I think nokia phones had an option to set a password for memory card which won't allow allow anyone to access the data on card on a PC or another phone unless its password is disabled by putting it back on a NOKIA phone. I don't know how secure the thing is but I have seen people using it before. But if you don't password protect the NOKIA phone itself  anyone can access it and share it with bluetooth.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Bumping this thread, cause I needed to refer to the guide as a checklist, but couldn't find it!
> 
> Anyway, @members: please post here, with how to backup apps which isn't covered in the list above.


Okay. Small contribution from my side.

How to backup particular app with APK and DATA without ROOT!

Install and setup ADB on computer first. Google it, I won't spoonfeed.
Unlock developer options, enable USB debugging, set desktop backup password.
Connect phone to computer with usb cord that supports data transfer.


Warnings-
*I am not responsible for any damage to your phone, data loss. Try it at your risk!*

1st setup ADB and make it available in PATH. (You've to do this in both Ubuntu or Windows to directly run ADB from terminal)

Just confirm device is detected.

```
adb devices
```
Enter in shell

```
adb shell
```
As most of us dont know package name of app.. use this to find package name

```
pm list packages | grep "xxx"
```
 - replace xxx with part of app name. E.g. type wiki for wikipedia app
You will find package name now. e.g. "com.wikipedia"
Exit from shell.

```
exit
```
Now backup

```
adb backup -f backupfilepath -apk com.package
```
e.g.

```
adb backup -f wiki.ab -apk com.wikipedia
```
 this will create backup file named wiki.ab for wikipedia package. It will be in your /home or C:/

Restore

```
adb restore wiki.ab
```

I have bash script for this, I will upload it once its fully functional  SUbscribe to my blog for quick update


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a good guide for those who are not afraid to get their hands dirty on some good ol's fashion command line! Thanks.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 14, 2014)

Good one!


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

Why not included helium for non rooted phones [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Why not included helium for non rooted phones [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]



Cause apparently Helium came long after I wrote the guide. But it's good that you have mentioned it.
Helium app seems to be pretty bad-ass to take backups of App And Data. Not surprising since it comes from ClockworkMod.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Cause apparently Helium came long after I wrote the guide. But it's good that you have mentioned it.
> Helium app seems to be pretty bad-ass to take backups of App And Data. Not surprising since it comes from ClockworkMod.



I used it when I was on stock rom on my nexus 7 for a few months and was impressed but then root + titanium happened


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 1, 2014)

Doing a complete backup using Titanium Backup always messes up my home screen setup. I end up with lost widgets, icons or wallpaper. 

Particularly w.r.t. Sony the default Backup and Restore is useless across OS versions eg. in case of upgrade from Android 4.4.2 to 4.4.4.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Doing a complete backup using Titanium Backup always messes up my home screen setup. I end up with lost widgets, icons or wallpaper.
> 
> Particularly w.r.t. Sony the default Backup and Restore is useless across OS versions eg. in case of upgrade from Android 4.4.2 to 4.4.4.



You only do a complete backup using Titanium backup if you flash same ROM.
Titanium backup is only good if you want to restore selective apps and their data.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 2, 2014)

Complete backup has other use cases than changing ROM alone. It can act as a system restore point for adventurous minds too. I can try different system setup combinations and see which works best for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2014)

I installed Helium and did a backup of app data in sd card but where is the backup location?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 14, 2014)

I think it is in a directory called Carbon.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 15, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> Deleted.



You are not supposed to delete backups.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You are not supposed to delete backups.


  @Vyom, you misunderstood my friend! I have and will never delete my Android data backup.


The "deleted" statement in my previous post, meant the post itself!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2015)

Bump to add a very important point.

*"Remember"* to take the backup. I recently all my data on Moto X after I unlocked it's bootloader without realizing that I did a fatal mistake. Sounds kind of dumb and ironic, but yes it happened.

So the most important point is: To Take Regular backups or remember to take backup before messing around your device, and/or setup cloud backups.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2015)

How to backup the desktop? I mean homescreens and their icon/widget arrangements?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> How to backup the desktop? I mean homescreens and their icon/widget arrangements?



they are stored in settings I think


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> How to backup the desktop? I mean homescreens and their icon/widget arrangements?



I am not sure about the stock launcher, but I use Apex launcher, which also have the ability to save settings in a file. So you can use Apex, which is just like stock Android launcher, only with hoards of customization options.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> How to backup the desktop? I mean homescreens and their icon/widget arrangements?



Custom launcher provide you with that facility and also Google now launcher also does the same.


----------

